
Ask HN: How do you do personal goal setting? - shenoybr
There is often so much to keep track of that I&#x27;m overwhelmed, like finances, personal development, work etc.<p>How do people in the community set vision and goals and what tools do you use to keep track of them?<p>What strategies exist out there that work well, eg. OKRs etc.
======
hos234
> what tools do you use to keep track of them

my wife

